# E-Petition : investigation of RSPCA



## duffey1 (Aug 24, 2012)

The following e-petition asks the Government to investigate the RSPCA for misuse and illegal use of charity funds.

https://submissions.epetitions.direct.gov.uk/petitions/43807N

Please sign and circulate to other livestock keepers.


----------

